# Chocolate blue? Like Blue fawn?



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I was bored and decided to check out the new pups from the breeder in Gainsville that i got Leila from (theyre so tiny! their eyes arent even open yet). She keeps her site pretty up to date so its fun to watch them grow up and then go to their homes. One of them was called a chocolate blue which ive never heard of. I know the colors will change as they grow up but i was wondering what that meant. How can she be chocolate AND blue? its not like spots or patches its a solid color (very pretty actually). Has anyone heard of that? What does it turn out looking like? Just a little curious


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm still confused about colors other than white, black and brown. :lol:


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

There were some pictures of puppies in a book I have that looked like they could be chocolate and blue at the same time. I have no idea what they would look like when they grew up, but yeah, they really were gorgeous.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

maybe a picture would help, she looks blue to me. wheres the chocolate? :scratch:


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

My Beenie is Lilac which is a Choc/Blue cross.
Sometimes he looks blue.. other times he looks brown!
I haven't been able to capture the "blue" or "brown" moments on film tho 




















click to make it bigger 
(he got into my green eyeliner) :shock:


----------



## elka (Sep 14, 2005)

ok here comes the description

blue isnt a color, its just a term for any color that is diluted

you could have a black/blue, chocolate/blue.

for an exemple the father of my dog was black/tan, and his mother beige, so i ended up with a blue dog, wich is in fact a black/tan but diluted

so that dog is chocolate, but diluted, very pale, silver-ish  

i saw a chocolate-blue/tan the other day, he was dead gorgeous!!!!!!!

also the sister of my piku was a diluted grey, wich ended up LILAC  was very awesome

there you go!! :wave:


----------



## Sandie (Sep 14, 2005)

What a little rascal, the eyeliner is a great look :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

elka said:


> ok here comes the description
> 
> blue isnt a color, its just a term for any color that is diluted
> 
> ...


then what is jumba's deal with his color lol?


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

AKC COLOR LIST

Black 007 
Black & Red 014 
Black & Silver 016 
Black & Tan 018 
Black & White 019 
Black Sabled Fawn 354 
Black Sabled Silver 353 
*Blue 037 *
Blue & Tan 044 
Blue & White 045 
Blue Brindled Fawn 356 
Blue Fawn 036 
Chocolate 071 
Chocolate & Tan 072 
Chocolate & White 271 
Chocolate Blue 359 
Chocolate Brindled Fawn 355 
Chocolate Sabled Fawn 358 
Cream 076 
Cream & White 077 
Fawn 082 
Fawn & White 086 
Fawn Brindled Black 357 
Gold 091 
Gold & White 092 
Red 140 
Red & White 146 
Silver 176 
Silver & White 182 
White 199


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

i always thought that lilacish color was just another shade of blue like the chocolates have different shades. you guys are so smart. thanks for answering my question


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Well that does sound like an exotic candy bar....LOL...chocolate blue...  

Gizmo is listed as sable/fawn...

but he looks like a red head now...LOL...actually he is strawberry blonde with a black tail tip....  

So what color is my dog some people ask? I say I dunno....LOL


----------



## elka (Sep 14, 2005)

luvnmydeerhd said:


> AKC COLOR LIST
> 
> Black 007
> Black & Red 014
> ...


Yeah I don't really go by AKC stuff because I know nothing about it, but that's what my vet told me... Sorry if I was wrong heehee, but I do believe his explanation is intelligent tho!! In techincal terms let's say!


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

no worries!  i don't pay attention to all of it especially since my boy is so big 
i am pretty sure ur right that the blues are a diluted black, yet it is a recognized color! (kinda strange!)


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

SunnyFLMum said:


> Well that does sound like an exotic candy bar....LOL...chocolate blue...
> 
> Gizmo is listed as sable/fawn...
> 
> ...


lol welcome to my world I have no idea what colour Stitch is but still registered as blue/fawn


----------



## Bluezmom (Apr 1, 2005)

OMG Beenie does look chocolate/brown in some pics and blue in others. HOw crazy.


----------



## tinycharlie (Aug 16, 2005)

luvnmydeerhd said:


> My Beenie is Lilac which is a Choc/Blue cross.
> Sometimes he looks blue.. other times he looks brown!
> I haven't been able to capture the "blue" or "brown" moments on film tho
> 
> ...



:lol: :lol: CRACKED ME UP!! LOL


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

guess there's no prob catching the GREEN moments  :lol: 
Poor little Green Been :shock:


----------

